# Tripod collar sticks on 70-200 2.8



## rlarsen (Feb 18, 2018)

The tripod collar on my 70-200 2.8 got stuck. It was tight and made a terrible grinding sound. I took me nearly a week to get it to turn enough to remove it. The screws below it on the lens seem to be tight. Is there a DIY fix ?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 18, 2018)

rlarsen said:


> The tripod collar on my 70-200 2.8 got stuck. It was tight and made a terrible grinding sound. I took me nearly a week to get it to turn enough to remove it. The screws below it on the lens seem to be tight. Is there a DIY fix ?



Which version? There are three that are EF.

As I recall, I could remove the collar on my IS version 1. I sometimes used it without one. I had a couple of the non IS models, but I don't recall removing the collar. If the version II, it will need to go to Canon, there is some lens disassembly required to replace it.


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 18, 2018)

So, the collar is off right now? What happens if you loosen the collar all the way and try to put the collar back on?


----------



## pwp (Feb 18, 2018)

The collars on all models of 70-200 have been a bit rough and sticky on rotation. A better designed and engineered collar is definitely something that I look forward to seeing genuine improvement on with the upcoming 70-200 f/2.8is III. 

-pw


----------



## rlarsen (Feb 18, 2018)

One day the collar was fine the next day it was really screwed up. I tried putting it back on but it won't turn and could easily get jammed in place for no obvious reason. Really strange. I use the lens every day so I hesitate to send it to CPS
.


----------



## Talys (Feb 18, 2018)

pwp said:


> The collars on all models of 70-200 have been a bit rough and sticky on rotation. A better designed and engineered collar is definitely something that I look forward to seeing genuine improvement on with the upcoming 70-200 f/2.8is III.
> 
> -pw



They just need to take the collar from the 100-400LII


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 18, 2018)

No roughness in my 70-200 MK II. If a person has a rough one, get it serviced before it seizes up. Of course, they are not silky smooth like the $10,000 models, but it rotates pretty smoothly.


----------



## kaihp (Feb 18, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> If the version II, it will need to go to Canon, there is some lens disassembly required to replace it.



The MkII collar _is_ removable. You need to rotate it approx 100-120 degrees CCW (the line on the collar will match up with the stabilizer mode switch). Nice & easy does it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 19, 2018)

kaihp said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > If the version II, it will need to go to Canon, there is some lens disassembly required to replace it.
> ...



OK, I screwed up, I had my 100-400L that I grabbed to try and take the collar off. 
it does not remove, just the foot.


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 19, 2018)

I've had my EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS II and have heavily used it since 2010. I've never had a bit of trouble with the tripod collar. It rotates smoothly and goes on and off just fine when the two red dots are properly aligned. The two felt rings on the inside of the collar look to still be in great shape.


----------

